# mystery fry?>???



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

Well I don't know how the heck this could happen. I have been breeding swordtails ans platys for a while now. I have a nursery tank that has 3 week old platy fry in it. 17 and all are healthy and fat....today I find a small, slim, quick, healthy ,clear bodied fry 1/8 of the others... He is not one of them.. I have feed them baby brine shrimp from a tank that once had glowlight tetras in it.... Is there a chance it could be a glowlight???? or an odd egg mixed in with the eggs of the brine shrimp?? Or just an undergrown platy heathy and clear--I doubt thay.. i have now clue I'll try to get a pic but it is hard as heck to..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Any other changes? New plants, fish, anything?

I have heard of people getting strange fry or snails from plants. I doubt it was mixed in with the brine shrimp eggs. Probably not a platy unless it got stuck in the filter and didnt grow or something. The picture probably wont help even if you can get one. You will have to wait until it gets bigger to tell what it is.

Treat it like a normal fry. It will be a nice little surprise later when you find out what it is.


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

*thanx*

Thanx for bringing that up about the new plants... I did buy a few and they did come with a couple of tiny(tinytiny) snails. I wonder if a small fry or 2 came with it also.. Today I can't seem to locate him in the tank. I hope he is just hiddin... It will be a cool surprize if it makes it to a teenager! haha
:console:


----------

